# POLL: How far will the street price of the 6d drop?



## Marsu42 (Jul 29, 2013)

With the 6d imho being designed to be cheap in production, I'm wondering how far the price will drop further, esp. with the 70d also targeting an "amateur/enthusiast" crowd but with different needs. 

So, in the grand old tradition of my price polls, vote and be able to say "I told you so"  ... and the prices are for the U.S., in Europe the 6d sells for a *lot* more which imho will also change sooner or later.


----------



## Zv (Jul 29, 2013)

It's already cheaper than the 5DII when it was at it's lowest. Can't see it dropping much lower than the $1500 zone. Am sure there will be some deals on ebay now and again. Personally I would buy it at $1200, that would make me sell my 5D2.


----------



## Skirball (Jul 29, 2013)

If you had a penny for every time you've worried about the 6D you could have bought one at full price by now.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 29, 2013)

Skirball said:


> If you had a penny for every time you've worried about the 6D you could have bought one at full price by now.



Me? No, currently I'm worrying a lot about the 6d because I've got all the information I wanted and I know how the price will develop since the US price is much lower than in Europe. This poll is just for fun and out of curiosity, though I admit I'm not a member of the "money doesn't matter" club and thus also haven't got the habit of telling people to stop worrying about it.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 29, 2013)

Zv said:


> It's already cheaper than the 5DII when it was at it's lowest. Can't see it dropping much lower than the $1500 zone. Am sure there will be some deals on ebay now and again. Personally I would buy it at $1200, that would make me sell my 5D2.



So I guess your gonna buy a 6D then? $1233 at digitalmonster. I have been very tempted. http://www.digitalmonster.com/Canon_EOS_6D_20_Megapixel_Digital_SLR_Camera_-_Body_Only_2616.html


----------



## Zv (Jul 30, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > It's already cheaper than the 5DII when it was at it's lowest. Can't see it dropping much lower than the $1500 zone. Am sure there will be some deals on ebay now and again. Personally I would buy it at $1200, that would make me sell my 5D2.
> ...



Interesting but I live in Japan so really I meant ¥120,000!


----------



## zim (Aug 5, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > It's already cheaper than the 5DII when it was at it's lowest. Can't see it dropping much lower than the $1500 zone. Am sure there will be some deals on ebay now and again. Personally I would buy it at $1200, that would make me sell my 5D2.
> ...



$1233 I take it that's grey?
Best I can see in UK is £1120 ($1710) but I'd be more inclined to go with digitalrev's £1149 ($1755) $500 difference but that will be good ol' UK tax.
I think the 6d with 24-105 is a much better deal currently at £1640 ($2504) that's a 24-105 for £491 ($749) incl. UK tax, although best price so far has been £1500 

UK Street prices aren't even worth discussing unless you are a pro buying for your business


----------



## sheedoe (Aug 5, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> So I guess your gonna buy a 6D then? $1233 at digitalmonster. I have been very tempted. http://www.digitalmonster.com/Canon_EOS_6D_20_Megapixel_Digital_SLR_Camera_-_Body_Only_2616.html



Price looks too good to be true. Smells like bait and switch company. I wouldn't trust buying anything from them.


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 5, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > It's already cheaper than the 5DII when it was at it's lowest. Can't see it dropping much lower than the $1500 zone. Am sure there will be some deals on ebay now and again. Personally I would buy it at $1200, that would make me sell my 5D2.
> ...


I did some research too! That would be the Chinese import model that has no USA warranty, different battery, and no wifi and GPS! 
(Go to the *Product Includes* section)


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 5, 2013)

I went with 1450, but I really don't think the price will dip quite that far. While feature-wise, the 6D may be underwhelming to many, including me, what it does do it does quite well - especially for me, as my first FF body. Before the 6D arrived at a price point I found palatable I could never justify to myself the price jump from crop frame to FF. I still use my 7D very regularly, but the 6D's dr and iso abilities come in very handy when I'm out stalking low-light subjects, or landscape shots...


----------



## bholliman (Aug 5, 2013)

The current B&H, Adorama and Amazon price in the US for a 6D body-only is $1999. From these top line retail locations, the price has not dropped below around $1700 in April (according the the Canonpricewatch chart). Its generally been in the $1800-2000 price range.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/04039/Canon-EOS-6D-price.html

Personally, I prefer to buy my camera bodies and lenses from one of these main-stream retailers or a local brick and mortar shop. You can find 6D's for as low as $1666 today (August 5th, 2013) with GetitDigital, with "US warranty", but everybody else is at $1999 or above.

The highest option in your poll is "$1550 (won't drop any further)". I picked that option, but think the price from the top line retailers will remain at $1800 or above for the balance of 2013 - your poll selection range is too low at the top end.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 5, 2013)

bholliman said:


> your poll selection range is too low at the top end.



I based the top range on a recent ebay deal that was mentioned here on CR, and it seems to me these occur so often that if you don't insist on a high street bricks'n mortar store you'll be able to purchase the 6d for as low as this. But some more or less $$$ won't matter, I'm not in the US anyway so I didn't really research it, it's a general price tendency fun quiz.


----------



## CR00 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm glad I bought my 6D brand new with 24-105L at the end of June from an authorized dealer when Canon had their instant rebate. The dealer also had 15% off plus $50 store credit that weekend which brought the price down to ~$1,990.00. I think it's all about timing and be ready to buy when you see the right price.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 6, 2013)

CR00 said:


> I'm glad I bought my 6D brand new with 24-105L at the end of June from an authorized dealer when Canon had their instant rebate. The dealer also had 15% off plus $50 store credit that weekend which brought the price down to ~$1,990.00. I think it's all about timing and be ready to buy when you see the right price.



Wow, that's a terrific deal! I was an early 6D buyer, so paid $100 more for just the body... I knew I could save several hundred dollars by waiting 6 months or so, but was anxious to get a full format camera before the Christmas holidays.


----------

